# Xikar Executive lighter - eBay



## SuperDave (Sep 7, 2007)

Here's a cheap Xikar Executive lighter for sale on eBay. Looks like a pretty good deal if the bidding stays at $12.00. There are 10 for sale and shipping is free.

Link:

http://search.ebay.com/search/searc...n=compare&copagenum=1&coentrypage=search&fgtp=


----------

